# nesesito ayuda para armar un amplificador valvular



## gatomeno (Feb 2, 2012)

amigos foreros, habia publicado otro tema pero de un tema totalmente diferente el cual ya creo que no seguire y lo dejare ahi o talves por ahora
el tema es que tengo en mi pocer las siguientes piesas
Vavulas
EL84
EL86
EBC 91
transformador simetrico de un amplificador valvular (deshuese de ampilificador valvular)
y mi idea es utilizar todas estas piezas y crear otro amplificador usando estos componentes, oviamente condensadores, resistencias y demas agregados seran comprados)
y quisiera ayuda para poder armar el amplificador valvular desde ya muchas gracias y por el tiempo igualmente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2012)

busca en el foro que ay muchos post sobre valvulas 6BQ5 es el remplazo de de EL84
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-valvular-30w-el84-paralelo-59410/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-valvular-casero-17936/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...amplificadores-valvulares-potencia-pre-45956/
pufff ay un montón 
http://www.arrakis.es/~igapop/simple.htm

aca ay mas
http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/en/audio/el84.htm



cuando elijas uno ,seguimos con la construcción ,mira ac por si interesan las válvulas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/esquemas-radios-antiguas-trasmisores-todo-valvulas-38420/
también ay otro post,pero no lo encuentro sobre amplificadores a válvulas


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 2, 2012)

si lo entiendo y realmente di con estos temas, pero al tener solo una valvula EL84 y solo una EL86 ademas de un tuvo preamplificador EBC 91 y nada mas no puedo realizar los diagramas que se muestran en estos temas y quisiera ayuda a diseñar un amplificador para usar estos tubos disponibles (tengo el trasformador) y quisiera hacerlo ojalas con su ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2012)

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...6&hl=es&client=opera&hs=yCi&rls=en&prmd=imvns
ya para el diseño estaria dificil,pero si se puede reformar/adaptar para usar esas valbulas,no son tan direntes una de la otra


> La EL86 es un pentodo de salida con una disipación de ánodo de 12 Watts, la misma que la EL84 . La diferencia entre los dos es que la EL86 ha sido diseñado para un ánodo de corriente más alta y la baja tensión del ánodo. Esto se adapte a los diseños sin transformador, pero las cadenas de calefacción se emplea a 300 mA o 100 mA válvulas EL86 y no se ajustaría a la tendencia del diseño.
> La envoltura de vidrio delgado tubo es de 20 mm de diámetro y, con exclusión de los pines de la base B9A, es de 68 mm de altura.


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 2, 2012)

crees que pueda poner estas 2 valvulas en algun diseño para que quedara de solo 1 canal? es nesesaria la valvula para preamplificarlo o puedo usar algun ci operacional
creo que si no podre hacerlo de esta manera podria hacer 2 amplificadores independientes
gracias por las respuestas


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 2, 2012)

les dejo unos amplis valvulares marshall, pre y efectos...
yo no soy muy amante de este rubro,pero estan completos espero les sirva abajo la fuente
o link de descarga....

http://www.4shared.com/file/J2S79f6o/ampli2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/ICNEK0I4/ampli3.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/LnvlhaEX/amplis_1.html?

fuente: taringa : www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/13871864/Circuitos-de-efecto-para-Guitarra


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2012)

podes usar ic para el pre tranquilamente ,podes hacerlo de una salida o mejor aun,armar un ampli estéreo usando para un canal la EL84 y para el otro canal la EL86


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 2, 2012)

por lo que tengo entendido si ago eso de 2 canales.. uno no sonaria mas que otro?
y lo otro bueno da igual como suenen si mas fuerte uno o otro, humildemente me preguntava si podrias ayudarme a diseñarlo ya que en valvulas no tengo conociemiento y aunque me gusta mas el sonido de un transistor o CI  nunca se vera mal un amplificador valvular en la repisa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> les dejo unos amplis valvulares marshall, pre y efectos...
> yo no soy muy amante de este rubro,pero estan completos espero les sirva abajo la fuente
> o link de descarga....
> 
> ...


gracias ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



> por lo que tengo entendido si ago eso de 2 canales.. uno no sonaria mas que otro?


no ? porque ,a lo sumo le das menos ganancia en el pre y listo


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 2, 2012)

amigo revise los links y realmente esos son muy complicados yo solo quiero que amplifique y ya puedo morir en paz. esos links traen muchos efectos cosas extrañas 
un amigo me mostro un amplificador valvular que tenia el y funcionava y solo tenia 2 tubos un par de condensadores unas resistencias tranfo de alimentacion y un pote para el volumen :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2012)

si la mayoria son muy simples,con un puñados de componentes se puede hacer tranquilamente


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 3, 2012)

bien esperare lo que me dises y si no simplemente voy a uscar a yuda con el siñeo aca


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 3, 2012)

Hola.

Alguien tiene el diagrama del *Bravo Audio:

*




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nandre (Ago 27, 2012)

Hola gente como les va espero que bien queria acudir a ustedes para que me puedan aconsejar ando pensando en hacerme un amplio valvular simplon uno de clase a con 2 valvulitas tipo 12ax7 y la el 34 algo barato ya que en cba las valvulas son figuritas dificiles y caraaaaass, algun diagrama que me puedan recomendar? hay diferencia sonora notable entre un clase a y un pushpull? desde ya muchas gracias


----------

